# Surefire E1B Backup (Pics Included)



## RobertM (Mar 24, 2008)

I received my Surefire E1B Backup from LAPoliceGear.com last Wednesday (5 days ago). This little light has remained in my pocket every day since I received it :devil:

First, let's get my only gripe out of the way...
Without any knurling, it does seem a bit slippery to handle. I'll be honest, I had read on here someone else mention the very same thing but didn't think much of it until I started using one myself. It's not too bad though, you just have to be sure you keep a good grip on it. This is really only a minor gripe.

Next, let me just come right and say it...I absolutely love this little light! I really like its forward clicky which enables me to press for momentary on and click for constant. The switch has an excellent feel to it. I might have to get a SF forward clicky for my 6PL now 

I know that some of you will disagree with me here, but I actually like the fact that it comes on in high first, then low mode second. If I'm walking along and want to immediately light something up that I hear around the corner or in a bush or something, I want it immediately coming on with all 80 lumens. If I'm in a real low-light environment where I don't want to destroy my night adapted vision, I'll simply press the head of light against my body and click through to low mode before uncovering it.

On high, this light really throws a lot of light. It definitely out throws my 6PL which is also 80 lumens. But what I found even more impressive, is how useful the low mode is. On low, it has roughly half the total output of my Fenix L0D Q4 on low (which I confirmed in an ultra scientific ceiling-bounce test :laughing but keeps the light in a much tighter, much more useable beam. I really though that 5 lumens would be pretty weak, but with Surefire's TIR, it really is very useable. In comparison, the L0D's 11 lumen low just diffuses the light too much for it to be very useable in anything less that VERY dark environments IMHO (at least compared to the 5 lumen, TIR from the E1B).

In fact, when I first compared the E1B on low to my L0D on low, I though that the E1B was putting out more light (hey, we all know that Surefire lumens are bright ), but I was quite suprised to see in the ceiling-bounce-test the L0D really lit up the room better than the E1B.

Before I end this with some pictures I took of my E1B, I'd like to just say that I'd strongly recommend this light to anyone considering purchasing one.

Picture time: 
Larger versions are available on Flickr by clicking the image.























-Robert


----------



## LG&M (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I think the E1b & Lod-ce are great lights also. Both have a place in my EDC rotation.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice photography!!!
Those pics are very nice indeed!

I too like my Backup! It became my EDC as soon as I got it. Like you, I just put the head against my hand or body and cycle to the "low" when I don't want to have "high" first. 

Its a great light and I use it all the time!


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice review. I'm not a big fan of the dual stage head with the clickie, but after using this light for a couple of weeks, I have to reverse myself and say that the high first is better for the exact same reason you have mentioned.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

It's a nice little light.  Feels rock solid, and has good throw for a light its size. I have a F04 diffuser on mine which makes it much nicer for around the house use. I also find it's one of the few lights that can clip to my thick (some kinda fleece) PJ pants easily.


----------



## chaoss (Mar 26, 2008)

Great, yet another one to add to the must have soon list. :kewlpics:
Thanks for the review.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 25, 2008)

After one month now from the original review, I thought that I'd provide a quick update...

I EDC the E1B in my computer bag to work each day and after work it goes in my pocket each day. The finish is holding up well--not a single scratch or imperfection. I'm still on the original battery it came with too, although I probably only use it a few times a week for short periods of time. 

I still feel that it is really a superb little light and absolutely worth every dime. In my signature below, my lights are listed in order of purchase starting with the 6PL (bought late 2007). To be honest, I think the E1B is what I was really looking for at the time and it probably would have been my first purchase rather than the 6PL if the E1B would have been available. IMO, the 80/5 lumen combo is about perfect for EDC. My now, poor neglected 6PL is patiently awaiting Surefire to release the P61L so that it can get some use after being practically replaced by the E1B for the time being .

Robert


----------



## chaoss (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update on the E1B Robert, it's good to hear that you still favor this light even after the newness factor has faded.

I'm curious to know if you still prefer the (high on first) switching of the E1B as compared to say an E1L (low first)?

cheers


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 25, 2008)

Humm... I´m feelling that this SF E1B will be my next buy!


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice shots! This light is fast becoming a favorite in my EDC rotation.


----------



## AOBRICK (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice review it really is one of the best shurefire has ever made


----------



## Zenster (Apr 28, 2008)

RobertM said:


> After one month now from the original review, I thought that I'd provide a quick update...
> 
> I EDC the E1B in my computer bag to work each day and after work it goes in my pocket each day. The finish is holding up well--not a single scratch or imperfection. I'm still on the original battery it came with too, although I probably only use it a few times a week for short periods of time.
> 
> ...


 
+1, but my experience is a little different.
My E1B is actually getting a little beat up, so now I don't have to baby it anymore.
It's become the light that I EDC everyday at work. I like it because of the high-first setting which is what I use most for peering into various equipment during the day, and I like the clip that allows lens-down carry clipped on the edge of my pocket.

I drop it on concrete every few days so it's definitely scratched up and battle scarred, but it's never let me down.
I've got other single-cell Surefires as well as other brands, but the E1B stands out as THE one that is earning it's keep. Tough little bugger.


----------



## BanjoBill (Apr 28, 2008)

Great photos Robert, and thanks for the update on how it's been treating you.

....Bill


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw one today for the first time in my life and I am determined to get it. An engineering marvel.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the backup although I ended up putting a higher output head on it. I think it fits its name though....unlike the Titan.


----------



## RobertM (May 1, 2008)

chaoss said:


> Thanks for the update on the E1B Robert, it's good to hear that you still favor this light even after the newness factor has faded.
> 
> I'm curious to know if you still prefer the (high on first) switching of the E1B as compared to say an E1L (low first)?
> 
> cheers



Actually I do still prefer the high/low switch. I've found that most of the time I use it I want the 80 lumens and switch to 5 lumens if low will sufficiently light up what I need and I'll be running it for at least a couple of minutes. If something goes bump or I hear something and want to light it up quickly, I prefer the light to start on high rather than having to toggle through.

Robert


----------



## Snipe315 (May 8, 2008)

*How does the Surefire E1B compare to the Novatac 120P?*

Very nice review, pictures, and followup.

I'm curious about this light and the Novatac 120P.

Has anyone done a head to head comparision between these 2 lights from a "best EDC" perspective?


----------



## Buffalohump (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I liked this light the moment I saw it.

If it could run on rechargeables, it would be damn near perfect.


----------



## toby_pra (May 9, 2008)

Nicely done review!


----------



## yaesumofo (May 10, 2008)

I was just wondering if you had actually ever used an E1B and experienced it's UI?
I ask because IMHO Surefire really does have a winner. Why? It is easy to be critical of things which are new or if we haven't tried them first hand.
Personally I find it very difficult to fault the E1B's user interface.
It is completly transparent to the user. If you did not know the light was able to go to a low mode a person could go for a long time without even knowing that the light is able to do this. Why because when a person uses a light they turn it on and use it. using only a single click. Low requires 2 clicks within a short period of time.
Unless you want to go to the LOW mode you would almost never even know it is there.
The UI is such that LOW is only activated when you want it to be there.
Otherwise it is not in the way or even noticed.
IMHO this is a HUGE improvement over prior surefire single cell lights with only one level.

The second level is optional.
I think that Surefire worked hard to create a non invasive User Interface to the current range of flashlights. IMHO they have done a fine job.
Of the Current crop of Surefire lights the E1B is the brightest single cell light they make. 
The E2D and the E1B look to me to be a perfect pair.

If you haven't tried it first hand I highly recommend that you do. It is absolutely a step in the right direction.
Yaesumofo




Bighorn said:


> Nice review. I'm not a big fan of the dual stage head with the click, but after using this light for a couple of weeks, I have to reverse myself and say that the high first is better for the exact same reason you have mentioned.


----------



## yaesumofo (May 10, 2008)

*Re: How does the Surefire E1B compare to the Novatac 120P?*

IMHO the two lights you mention are very different maybe too different for a even and fair comparison.
I will give it a shot.

Beams.
Surefire E1B is all narrow hotspot with only a very vague side spill.
Novatec has a much wider beam with a very smooth transition between hotspot and side spill. Beams are very different.
One thing which is interesting to note here is that the NogaTac uses a reflector. The E1B uses a Very high quality TIR optic.

Battery. E1B primary only. Novatac anything goes.
UI.
Novatac has a simple to use complex to setup UI with lots of options. The levels are user set and things like SOS and strobe are available.
Surefire has none of that. Hi and LOW that is it. Low is available only if you click the switch 2x within a couple of seconds.

Brightness.
My E1B is brighter that my Novatac. YMMV.

Size:. They are close.
Clip? TheE1B clip is a masterwork being very versatile allowing the light to be mounted on a baseball cap securely and with ease. The clip works well with bales as well as jeans. The Novatac clip is almost an afterthought. One has to remove an O-ring to install the Novatac clip.

Switch. E1B switch has a nice tactile feel. it has some travel and has good feedback.
The Novatac switch is little more than a slight dimple short throw with little feedback.
Tail standing.
The Novatac does it and the E1B doesn't.

Price.
E1B $110.00
Novatac $189.95


Both lights are made in the USA and are of high quality.
The fit and finish on both lights is typical of High quality USA manufacturing with close attention to detail.

Again these lights are very different. Other than form factor they almost couldn't be more different.


Yaesumofo



Snipe315 said:


> Very nice review, pictures, and followup.
> 
> I'm curious about this light and the Novatac 120P.
> 
> Has anyone done a head to head comparison between these 2 lights from a "best EDC" perspective?


----------



## JNewell (May 10, 2008)

> It is completly transparent to the user. If you did not know the light was able to go to a low mode a person could go for a long time without even knowing that the light is able to do this.


 
Yaesumofo, I more or less agree with you, but not completely. I have had several occasions where I've "bobbled" (for lack of a better word) the switch and unintentionally gone into low. I'm not sure this would be likely in a stress situation because probably the user would "put the pedal to the metal" and latch it in high mode, but if the grip slipped a little, it could happen that you wound up in low when you didn't mean to.

Overall, I give it very high marks. Time will tell whether I get better accustomed to the UI.


----------



## blinder switch (May 10, 2008)

I have had my E1B Backup for about a week now and I really do like this light. As others have noted, the light is very bright for a stated 80 lumens on high. That was the first thing that caught my attention. I agree also that it is a big change from knurled to melted, in regards to handling. One thing I wish that it included, was a good way to attach a lanyard to this nice light. As far as I can tell the best way to carry it, like around my neck, would be to use the super cool dual clip. But I don't want to do that, so for EDC it's either in my pocket, hooked to a belt/pants, or my main carry option is to use a multi-tool pouch with cover flap and a solid webbed-type loop for a belt. I do like this E1B very much and I believe SureFire has crafted another masterpiece IMO, YMMV.


----------



## H2Orower (May 18, 2008)

blinder switch said:


> One thing I wish that it included, was a good way to attach a lanyard to this nice light.


 
You could always get yourself a Z68 tailcap which would provide you with 4 small holes large enough to attach a lanyard ring.


----------



## chaoss (May 20, 2008)

H2Orower, thanks so much for posting this photo With the Z68 tailcap. I just ordered one for my inbound E1B. The flare-end and knurling along with tailstand ability will make this one nice EDC torch. 
It looks like this cap will add a little to the OAL but it's a non issue for my needs. :thanks:


----------



## Federal LG (May 21, 2008)

H2Orower said:


> You could always get yourself a Z68 tailcap which would provide you with 4 small holes large enough to attach a lanyard ring.



Beautiful!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigHonu (May 21, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> I was just wondering if you had actually ever used an E1B and experienced it's UI?
> I ask because IMHO Surefire really does have a winner. Why? It is easy to be critical of things which are new or if we haven't tried them first hand.
> Personally I find it very difficult to fault the E1B's user interface.
> It is completly transparent to the user. If you did not know the light was able to go to a low mode a person could go for a long time without even knowing that the light is able to do this. Why because when a person uses a light they turn it on and use it. using only a single click. Low requires 2 clicks within a short period of time.
> ...



Yeasumofo,

Yes, I have owned (but have given away) an E1B. I actually think that it is a great light, and as mentioned, have come to appreciate the high-level-first feature. I do agree that the interface is fairly transparent to the user, but that does not necessarily make it the best UI for me.

If I am looking for a dual stage light, then my favorite is the A2/L1/PD type...slight press for low, then full press for high. I ALWAYS know what level of light I will get based upon how hard I press. I like having immediate access to the different levels without having to guess, or wait for it.

For the E1B, I know that from an off position, I will get the high level first...but only after a set amount of time has passed, and there is no way for me to get directly to low. 

In the big picture it is not a big deal, however, I know that the person I gave the light to will enjoy it much more than I did.


----------



## yaesumofo (May 22, 2008)

There really is a lot to appreciate about the E1B.

I find it interesting that as things like time march along we are given little gems like the E1b.
With this light we are able to see how new technology is implemented in a flashlight like the tir optic and the two stage design of the light.
Funny how just a couple of years ago a flashlight (LED) with more than one level was quite rare and unusual. I get the idea that Surefire designed the E1B to operate just like a single level light. And it does. I think that is pretty darn cool. When the LOW is engaged I find it to be very useful.


I have many lights. I have a number of McGizmo Pd's and others which always come on low first.
Since to me those lights are a basic utility flashlight in a slightly different category than the E1B it is a good thing that they come on low first.
There is no doubt that there are good arguments for both sides of the argument. IMHO treating the E1B as a single cell light which has an auxiliary mode is a good way for me to look at it.
Have fun don't get lost in the dark.
Yaesumofo






Bighorn said:


> Yaesumofo,
> 
> Yes, I have owned (but have given away) an E1B. I actually think that it is a great light, and as mentioned, have come to appreciate the high-level-first feature. I do agree that the interface is fairly transparent to the user, but that does not necessarily make it the best UI for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## H2Orower (May 22, 2008)

chaoss said:


> H2Orower, thanks so much for posting this photo With the Z68 tailcap. I just ordered one for my inbound E1B. The flare-end and knurling along with tailstand ability will make this one nice EDC torch.
> It looks like this cap will add a little to the OAL but it's a non issue for my needs. :thanks:


 
You're welcome. Glad you like it. I wish I could take credit for thinking of such a great combo, but I got the idea from a couple other members whose posts I saw over in the "flashlight collecting" forum. Enjoy your E1B w/ Z68!:thumbsup: 

Speaking of tailstanding, I posted a couple additional pics of my E1B click here over in the collecting forum.



Federal LG said:


> Beautiful!! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks. It's definitely my favorite, so far.:twothumbs


----------



## Mercaptan (May 23, 2008)

I just got one of these for my girlfriend... and I haven't been able to put it down. It's an incredibly tiny little tool that produces an enormous amount of light. It gives my BOG Super Premium Plus Q5 drop-in in a 6PL a run for it's money. 

I'm going to have to get one for myself now (and splurge for a Malkoff apparently, I love the beam profile of the optic!).


----------



## Patriot (May 23, 2008)

H2Orower said:


> You could always get yourself a Z68 tailcap which would provide you with 4 small holes large enough to attach a lanyard ring.




I love that look! Thanks for the idea....I may have to steal it


----------



## H2Orower (May 23, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I love that look! Thanks for the idea....I may have to steal it


 
Go for it. I stole the idea myself. Besides the look, it really does add to the "useability" of the light. When I first got my E1B, I loved the light except for the fact that it always felt like it was squirting out of my hand when I pressed the clickie. I find that the Z68 flared end along with the little bit of knurling makes a tremendous improvement.


----------



## voodoogreg (May 25, 2008)

The E1B won't run on an RCR123? I had (had as in I lost it, I'm an idiot I know) a KL-1 4th gen on a E1e body that did fine. Is this a known fact? i use only li ion 123's now, since I am not as flush anymore with $$. VG


----------



## blinder switch (May 26, 2008)

H2Orower said:


> Go for it. I stole the idea myself. Besides the look, it really does add to the "useability" of the light. When I first got my E1B, I loved the light* except for the fact that it always felt like it was squirting out of my hand *when I pressed the clickie. I find that the Z68 flared end along with the little bit of knurling makes a tremendous improvement.


 
That is an excellent Idea if I do say. I might like to do a set up like that. Well, after around 3 weeks this E1B is truly a nice torch. I must have received (no patent numbers on mine/common?) because I would swear its way past 80 lumens. More like 120+. *Yes, it is a different feel from above in your msg in blue. I practice a good deal because it's close partner is next to it some of the views.*

http://www.50magnum.com/e1bcarry.htm

*blinder switch*


----------



## voodoogreg (May 26, 2008)

voodoogreg said:


> The E1B won't run on an RCR123? I had (had as in I lost it, I'm an idiot I know) a KL-1 4th gen on a E1e body that did fine. Is this a known fact? i use only li ion 123's now, since I am not as flush anymore with $$. VG



Bump for info on running a RCR123 in the E1B... VG


----------



## m3m4 (May 27, 2008)

H2Orower said:


> You could always get yourself a Z68 tailcap which would provide you with 4 small holes large enough to attach a lanyard ring.




Sorry noob question.
How much longer is the Z68 tailcap to the original tailcap?

Thanks


----------



## Federal LG (May 27, 2008)

Let me see if I understand...

If I have a Backup, I can use the E2D LED tailclickie, for example ?

No problem if the Backup is 1xCR123 and the E2D LED is 2xCR123 ??


----------



## H2Orower (May 27, 2008)

m3m4 said:


> Sorry noob question.
> How much longer is the Z68 tailcap to the original tailcap?
> 
> Thanks


 
Not much...maybe 1/16inch. See pics below.


----------



## H2Orower (May 27, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Let me see if I understand...
> 
> If I have a Backup, I can use the E2D LED tailclickie, for example ?
> 
> No problem if the Backup is 1xCR123 and the E2D LED is 2xCR123 ??


 
That's right! :thumbsup: Any Surefire E-series tailcap will work, regardless of whether it's from a one cell light or two (that includes an E2D defender, original or LED). I tried my E2DL cap on my E1B and it looks and works great. It was a very similar appearance to the Z68 that I have on here now.


----------



## H2Orower (May 27, 2008)

blinder switch said:


> One thing I wish that it included, was a good way to attach a lanyard to this nice light. As far as I can tell the best way to carry it, like around my neck, would be to use the super cool dual clip.


 
Here's a couple shots with the lanyard that came with my L1.


----------



## chaoss (May 27, 2008)

H2Orower, you are killing me with these E1B pics.
Mine arrived today and the Z68 tailcap should be in tomorrow. Good to know that the gain in OAL is minimal, thanks.


----------



## H2Orower (May 27, 2008)

chaoss said:


> H2Orower, you are killing me with these E1B pics.
> Mine arrived today and the Z68 tailcap should be in tomorrow. Good to know that the gain in OAL is minimal, thanks.


 
Didn't mean to add to your suspense. I'm just having a little fun learning to use the macro mode on my digital camera, and trying to provide some helpful responses to others questions at the same time. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Federal LG (May 27, 2008)

You are killing me too! 

Probably, in a few weeks, I´m gonna order one E1B for me too... Still thinking about it.

*Where can I buy a new tailcap for it ?*


----------



## H2Orower (May 27, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> You are killing me too!
> 
> Probably, in a few weeks, I´m gonna order one E1B for me too... Still thinking about it.
> 
> *Where can I buy a new tailcap for it ?*


 
I got mine straight from Surefire. Just call and ask for a Z68 tailcap. It cost me $42.94 (37.95 + 4.99 shipping).


----------



## JNewell (May 28, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Let me see if I understand...
> 
> If I have a Backup, I can use the E2D LED tailclickie, for example ?
> 
> No problem if the Backup is 1xCR123 and the E2D LED is 2xCR123 ??


 
The hi/lo circuitry is in the head, not the tailcap - you can use any tailcap that will fit. However, I would *not* use one of the tailcaps that implements a hi/lo choice via a resistor in the tailcap - keep it simple.


----------



## RobertM (May 28, 2008)

Man, you guys are killing me. I might have to order one of those Z68 tailcaps (my planned purchase of a BOG Q5 drop-in for my 6PL might have to wait ). I notice in one of the pictures above, the Z68 looks to have shinier finish than the E1B. Can you get them in more of a matt finish? Are they HAIII?

Robert


----------



## JNewell (May 28, 2008)

RobertM said:


> Can you get them in more of a matt finish? Are they HAIII?
> 
> Robert


 
No, and yes, the Z68 is part of the Scout light outfit.


----------



## H2Orower (May 28, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Let me see if I understand...
> 
> If I have a Backup, I can use the E2D LED tailclickie, for example ?
> 
> No problem if the Backup is 1xCR123 and the E2D LED is 2xCR123 ??


 
Yes, and vice versa. 








Here's another pic to make the decision more interesting. 
You might even like the defender cap better than the Z68. My E2DL cap pictured here appears to be slightly blacker/shinier than my Z68 cap. It's possible that my Z68 has dulled a bit because I've been carrying and using it for a month now and the E2DL cap is brand new. Also, as others have said elsewhere on CPF, there is always a possibility of very slight shade differences between the hard anodization.






Sorry for the slight blurr. I gave up trying to get it perfect.


----------



## ttran97 (May 28, 2008)

You can even put the E2DL head on the E1B body...but you'll have to use a 3.7 v RCR123 to power it. But it looks deadly!


----------



## H2Orower (May 28, 2008)

That's a cool look! I don't have any of those particular batteries though, otherwise, I'd have to try that myself.


----------



## ttran97 (May 28, 2008)

H2Orower said:


> That's a cool look! I don't have any of those particular batteries though, otherwise, I'd have to try that myself.




Yeah, Surefire LEGO is fun. This is my favorite set up...the KX2-BK head, E1B body, E1e-BK tail. More grip. Again, you have to use an RCR123 3.7 v battery. Perfect for every day use since it's guilt-free lumen. A lot of people buy them from Lighthound...including myself.


----------



## chaoss (May 28, 2008)

Boy did this review ever get off topic . My Z68 is installed and dare I say that this E1B combo may very well bump my Novatac 120E right out of my pocket.


----------



## H2Orower (May 28, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Again, you have to use an RCR123 3.7 v battery. Perfect for every day use since it's guilt-free lumen. A lot of people buy them from Lighthound...including myself.


 
Thanks for the link.:thanks: I agree about the SF legos...I enjoy experimenting with the different part combinations.


----------



## voodoogreg (May 28, 2008)

IReally enjoy playing Lego lights with SF and compatible parts! I really dig the "E1d-L" I used to carry. But I say it really is not a smooth move to have the E1B accepting only primaries. The KL-1 series always (IIRC) could accept a li-ion. really blows the deal for me and the Optic's HQ heads sound like the way to go, but may not (from the one review I read) be as reliable. Oh bother... VG


----------



## blinder switch (May 29, 2008)

Thats a good set-up to consider. I have a fix in place for now that I posted after yours here. Thanks for the info, which is a good alternative. But I am leaving my 2 L1's alone with their excellent lanyards.


----------



## LumenMan (May 29, 2008)

Well, it looks like the E1B is my next EDC...


----------



## RobertM (May 29, 2008)

LumenMan said:


> Well, it looks like the E1B is my next EDC...



Go for it, you'll love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfoot (May 29, 2008)

Just curious... how much are the Z68 tailcaps going for?

I'm liking the looks of all these pictures with a Z68 on an E1B.


----------



## H2Orower (May 29, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> Just curious... how much are the Z68 tailcaps going for?
> 
> I'm liking the looks of all these pictures with a Z68 on an E1B.


 
About $43 shipped from Surefire. You might find someone selling on the MP for less, but I got mine direct from SF.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just got my Z68 in and it makes the E1B literally like 30x better. SO much easier to hold...


----------



## ttran97 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's another option for E1B LEGO...I call it the E1B "Classic"


----------



## grillmasterp (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok- THe E1B classic, Z68, & E2DL tailcap variants all look great.
I now have an E1b en route.

Anyone try a McClicky tailcap - just wondering if the black anodizing matches.


----------



## LG&M (Jun 13, 2008)

I just got the F04 Beam diffuser. It's great on the E1B:thumbsup:. Turns it's exceptional throw into a nice floody beam. Like having a new light and it protects the bezel.


----------



## Rossymeister (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it possible to use the E1B head on the E2D Body?

Is 6V too much for the circuit?

-Aaron


----------



## ttran97 (Jun 13, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> Is it possible to use the E1B head on the E2D Body?
> 
> Is 6V too much for the circuit?
> 
> -Aaron



Nope, you can't do that. The circuitry in the E1B is really strict and limits it to 3.0 v. If you use a 3.7 v rechargeable, it'll start slow-strobing. Even a 3.0 v rechargeable is too much right off the charger, so people have been letting it run on high for a minute or so to work off some of the charge.

So no dice on the 6 v of 2 batteries in an E2D body.


----------



## Rossymeister (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, ttran97.

-Aaron


----------



## loszabo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nice review!*

The E1B is a very nice light indeed, but I'm not too much into it. I love those classical SureFire Ex/A2 bodies and I do not mind if the body is smooth or not.


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 15, 2008)

> I'm curious about this light and the Novatac 120P.
> 
> Has anyone done a head to head comparision between these 2 lights from a "best EDC" perspective?



I carried the 120P for three or four months. The beam is sweet - a mild hotspot than has seamless transition to the spillbeam. 

The E1B head + McGizmo body took the place of the 120P. I can't really tell you why, these things are so subjective. But the high setting on the E1B is brighter than the 120P on high, and the low setting is about right for me.

Here's my E1B setup:











When tested in my Integrating Sphere, the numbers came out like this (Malkoff M60 is the brightest with a rating of 100%):

Malkoff M60 in Surefire 6P host - 100 

Surefire E1B on high setting - 62

Surefire U2 on high setting - 61

Novatac 120P on high setting - 55

Your results may vary, but my particular E1B is visibly brighter than the 120P, both in the test, and against a white wall.

To look at all the test results, click here: http://tinyurl.com/3emakf


----------



## loszabo (Jun 15, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> The E1B head + McGizmo body took the place of the 120P. I can't really tell you why, these things are so subjective. But the high setting on the E1B is brighter than the 120P on high, and the low setting is about right for me.



Why do you prefer the McGizmo body? I'm curious because I've never seen it before...

Thank you!


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 15, 2008)

The full name for that body is the _Ti McClicky Pak_

Three features that set the McGizmo body apart from the rest:

Solid Ti body, machined from barstock. Tougher than nails. Just slightly heavier than a comparable aluminum body.

McClicky switch. Best available, bar none.

McGizmo Ti clip. The toughest, strongest clip I've ever seen. No matter what, the light will never fall out of a pocket, even if the clip catches on something.

The Pak was $175 when first available, and a few show up on Custom B/S/T. Figure $40 for a new E1B head and you have a killer light for under $225.

McGizmo's full Ti lights run $400 and up.


----------



## lumenal (Jun 19, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> When tested in my Integrating Sphere, the numbers came out like this (Malkoff M60 is the brightest with a rating of 100%):
> 
> Malkoff M60 in Surefire 6P host - 100
> 
> ...


 
PW - great job on your IS.

Although my E1B is clearly putting out more light than my U2 on level 5, it was too close to call on level 6. (max).

Your readings between these two lights seem to concur with my highly scientific technique - ceiling bounce-test measured with my Integrating eyeballs .

This E1B is a great light.


----------



## loszabo (Jun 19, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> The full name for that body is the _Ti McClicky Pak_
> 
> Three features that set the McGizmo body apart from the rest:
> 
> ...



Thank you for your explaination! Sounds great. I think I want one!


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 19, 2008)

> my E1B is clearly putting out more light than my U2 on level 5


Interesting ... the factory rating on the E1B seems to be much lower than actual output.



> Sounds great. I think I want one!


The McGizmo Ti body is cool, & his full Ti lights are even better. My two 'beater' lights are McGizmo's, my two 'nice' lights are the Nautilus & Ion. I didn't buy a Ti Nautilus, since it doesn't get the abuse of eight hours per day in a factory.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 19, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Interesting ... the factory rating on the E1B seems to be much lower than actual output.


I've noticed the same. My E1B on Hi puts out exactly the same overall output as my Novatac 120 on max in my lightbox (and is even slightly brighter on ceiling bounce). So that's a good 120 "Novatac" lumens vs the 80 "Surefire" lumens its rated at.

Both lights will be featured in my upcoming 1xCR123A/RCR round-up review.


----------



## Grox (Jun 23, 2008)

This light really does throw - even compared to the malkoff m60, the e1b does very very well


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 23, 2008)

I finally picked one of these up. 

My Milky L1 Cree Extreme is loaned out, so I used that as an excuse. Better than I expected; I think this might one of the few Surefire that I will not be tempted to mod any time soon.

Very nice tint. Not blue, not green, almost warm.

It took me a while to get the hang of changing levels reliably at night so I can switch to low without looking at high and blinding myself (at least for me, the trick is to leave it on high for close to a full second before I click off and on; now it works like a charm every time).

I replaced the the tailcap with a McTC for the Sandwich Shoppe. The light looks great, and fits in my hand just right.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 28, 2008)

Another vote for the Z68 setup. I had one on an E1e awhile back and loved it. I'm about to order one for my E1B right now...


----------



## RobertM (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the part number is for the E2D/L scalloped tailcap? Anyone else with pics of it on the E1B showing the finish differences?

H2Orower is got me wanting one 

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 2, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I love the backup although I ended up putting a higher output head on it. I think it fits its name though....unlike the Titan.


 
What head did you end up putting on it? And what kind of runtime are you getting with the higher powered head?


----------



## RobertM (Jan 29, 2009)

Oversized pictures in the original post have been edited and are back up!

I recently got the E2D tailcap for my E1B. I must say, it really does finish off the E1B. It solves the _slipperiness_ issue completely.

-Robert


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 31, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> I carried the 120P for three or four months. The beam is sweet - a mild hotspot than has seamless transition to the spillbeam.
> 
> The E1B head + McGizmo body took the place of the 120P. I can't really tell you why, these things are so subjective. But the high setting on the E1B is brighter than the 120P on high, and the low setting is about right for me.
> 
> ...



Nice setup, make me thinking about it now


----------



## Kenpcfl (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow. This is a great thread. I just found this forum last week and have quickly gotten addicted to all the info here. The E1B with the Z68 tailcap has bumped up to the top of my SureFire wishlist.


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 4, 2009)

Great review with some really nice photos. It's been a while since I got a new SF, perhaps this will be my next!


----------



## AKDoug (Feb 18, 2009)

My E1B was run over earlier today. The vehicle was a van with a (lots of extra steel) wheel chair lift. A side from quite a bit of scratches, some very deep there was no damage. The lens is 100% and it works perfectly. Great little light!


----------



## RobertM (Feb 26, 2009)

ResQTech said:


> Great review with some really nice photos.



Thank you. 



AKDoug said:


> My E1B was run over earlier today. The vehicle was a van with a (lots of extra steel) wheel chair lift. A side from quite a bit of scratches, some very deep there was no damage. The lens is 100% and it works perfectly. Great little light!



Do you have any pictures? I'm sorry to hear that your E1B has some battle scars, but that is pretty cool to hear that is survived without a problem!

-Robert


----------



## gaited (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## RobertM (Mar 1, 2009)

gaited said:


>



Very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow!

Nice picture gaited! 

Silver Backup looks awesome! I need to have one!


----------



## DHart (Mar 5, 2009)

What a great E1B love-fest.... can't help but join in... my E1B is one of my very faves among a lot of great lights.... I love the great high output, fairly low low, solid build, compact form, and simple UI. Sometimes (indoors) I yearn for a little more transition from central beam to corona and more/brighter spill.. (and, yes, there are other lights much better suited for that!) but this offers a lot of range outdoors for such a small light. It's really an extremely like-able light all around!

When out and about, as a tactical light I use mine with the stock tailcap because the prominent accessibility of the rear button is what I need. Around the house, though, I often use the Z68 for hold feel & candle mode. Add a diffuser (next on my list) for added versatility. It's a wonderful light indeed, no doubt one of Surefire's best designs. I would think that it is rapidly becoming one of Surefire's most popular lights. And the new bright finish option only adds even more "fuel to the fire!"






And some legoing, including the E1B:


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a curiosity from a guy who is anxiously waiting for the arrive of his new E1B...

Is it forward clicky ?

To change modes, do I have to do the complete "click", or just half press the tailclickie ?


----------



## DHart (Mar 6, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Just a curiosity from a guy who is anxiously waiting for the arrive of his new E1B...
> 
> Is it forward clicky ?


 Yes it is.



> To change modes, do I have to do the complete "click", or just half press the tailclickie ?



A half-press from either level while in momentary or a full click off then on again from either level when on will change you to the next mode.

Light always starts on high.... unless you turn it on immediately after turning it off, in which case it will come back on in the alternate level from when it was turned off.

You're going to like this little blaster!


----------



## russthetoolman (Mar 6, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Just a curiosity from a guy who is anxiously waiting for the arrive of his new E1B...
> 
> Is it forward clicky ?
> 
> To change modes, do I have to do the complete "click", or just half press the tailclickie ?


 
With the light off, you can press and hold for momentary high, let go repress and hold for momentary low, once you click it and lock it on, you will have to click to off to choose again.

Has lock out tailcap feature also


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 6, 2009)

GREAT!!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SouthNarc (Oct 14, 2010)

I just got an E1B and am thinking about using it as a weaponlight. Is there any way to keep it at a max output? Is there another head I can get that will work? Basically I'm trying to put together a poor man's MiniScout light for a shorty M4.


----------



## DHart (Oct 14, 2010)

The E1B just isn't a very good candidate for a weapon light. Keep it for what it is good for and get another light for the weapon.

I can recommend a great lower cost option as a weapon light: Streamlight Polytac. Around $50, I think, and they are designed for and sized well to go in weapon mounts. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthNarc (Oct 14, 2010)

Roger that. Thanks for the opinion. It's really a shame because the footprint on an 11.5" gun is REALLY nice.


----------



## DHart (Oct 14, 2010)

SouthNarc said:


> Roger that. Thanks for the opinion. It's really a shame because the footprint on an 11.5" gun is REALLY nice.



If you want a good shorty... get a Quark 123 tactical. You'll have to have a mount which has a small enough diameter for the thinner-than-6P body of the light, but I have run Quarks on weapons with good success.


----------



## SouthNarc (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got an VLTOR mount specifically sized for E series lights. I'll try the Quark one cell.


----------



## DHart (Oct 14, 2010)

SouthNarc said:


> I've got an VLTOR mount specifically sized for E series lights. I'll try the Quark one cell.



OK good. It may work fine with the Quark, though the Quark is just a few hairs thinner than an E-body. I have a very thin rubber piece that I use as a shim to build up the Quark body a tad for my CDMGear mount. I haven't seen the Vltor, so I'm not sure how the fit would be. I recently went to Fivemega 6P bodies running 18650 cells with Malkoff P7 and M60F lamp assemblies and Z-59 tailcaps on my Winchester Defenders... but these are a lot more expensive than using a Q123x2 Tactical or a Q123 Tactical.


----------



## epilogue (Oct 29, 2010)

Great little light, love the reversable clip. I've owned 2 now and have never had a problem with either of them. Only gripe is the price, but i guess ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## stldnder (Mar 28, 2011)

H2Orower said:


> Yes, and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The E1B with the E2D LED tailcap is a great combination. I have large hands, and the flared end of the E2D LED tailcap offers just enough additional grab so I don't feel like the light is constantly slipping out of my hand. The scallops also allow for more positive contact with the button, instead of it being completely surrounded by the Z68's collar, and the tail stand option. An all around winning combination.


----------



## curby (Mar 29, 2011)

Are there differences between the E2D and the E2DL tail caps, as far as using them in a E1B? I'm considering trying something new, and am wondering if I can get either one, or if it has to be a E2DL tail cap specifically. For example, will both output modes work with the E2D tail? Thanks!


----------



## saeckereier (Mar 29, 2011)

Where do you get a Z68 tailcap in Europe? CPFMP doesn't have any right now.. Are they sold seperately?

EDIT: Forget it, got lucky!


----------



## safety first (Apr 3, 2011)

I love mine especially the reverse clip which adds to the versatility. Super light.


----------



## RIX TUX (Apr 10, 2011)

I WAS WONDERING IF THE SF BACKUP GETS TOO WARM/HOT DURING USE?


----------



## Kyle K (Apr 10, 2011)

It can get warm, but no worse than other small lights. In fact, it's one of the cooler running lights that I have.


----------



## RIX TUX (Apr 10, 2011)

THANKS, THAT IS A GREAT LOOKING LIGHT AND A PERFECT EDC.


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 10, 2011)

I must admitt that my E1Bs are among my favourite lights .
I preffer both of them with E1L clip as I carry them in a pocket and the small clip doesn't scratch the tailcap when that is twisted .
Also, with the E1E body & tailcap the light has better grip .


----------



## BRO (Apr 13, 2011)

I have not owned my E1B that long, but it is now my go everywhere with me light. I have the F404 diffuser to use around the house and put a Z68 tail cap on it and it works well. On the road or out to a ball park or where ever I decide to carry on my belt, my E1B in in the holster. I have an LX2 in the brief case or back back, so I have the light department covered when I out and about.


----------



## curby (Apr 13, 2011)

@radu1976 how hard was it to pull the clip out of the silver E1B body and attach the E1L clip? I thought it was jammed in there pretty good and possibly glued/epoxied. I like the E1B clip, but am somewhat worried about what to do when it inevitably loses its security as "recurve" clips are prone to do. There's just a lot of metal there that can get bent out of shape.

Also, does Surefire provide replacement clips? Or did you cannibalize an E1L to get the clip?


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 13, 2011)

The E1B is a great light! Thanks for this review! 

I got to play with one at a get-together a few months ago, alongside my L1. Interesting the UI difference with the high-low switching. 
The clicky is a great touch, makes me wish the L1 was so equipped.


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 13, 2011)

curby said:


> @radu1976 how hard was it to pull the clip out of the silver E1B body and attach the E1L clip? I thought it was jammed in there pretty good and possibly glued/epoxied. I like the E1B clip, but am somewhat worried about what to do when it inevitably loses its security as "recurve" clips are prone to do. There's just a lot of metal there that can get bent out of shape.
> 
> Also, does Surefire provide replacement clips? Or did you cannibalize an E1L to get the clip?


 
It wasn't very difficult but I had to be carefoul though . I managed not to scratch any of the lights .
Indeed 'I cannibalized' an E1L available body for its clip while the dual E1B clip was put on that ... the E1L body with E1B clip has been sold quite fast on CPFM 
It's not glued there but there's also a small piece of plastic which assures that the clip is stuck really good there - for the E1L , I don't remember if the silver E1B had it ... maybe, but I am not sure . Anyway , there's only the black clip on my silver E1B and it's really stuck , no play .

No ideea if SUREFIRE has extra clips, you could contact them on this matter . I have heard that they sent free tailcaps for guys who needed those, a clip should be less significant .


----------



## RIX TUX (May 15, 2011)

radu1976 said:


> It wasn't very difficult but I had to be carefoul though . I managed not to scratch any of the lights .
> Indeed 'I cannibalized' an E1L available body for its clip while the dual E1B clip was put on that ... the E1L body with E1B clip has been sold quite fast on CPFM
> It's not glued there but there's also a small piece of plastic which assures that the clip is stuck really good there - for the E1L , I don't remember if the silver E1B had it ... maybe, but I am not sure . Anyway , there's only the black clip on my silver E1B and it's really stuck , no play .
> 
> No ideea if SUREFIRE has extra clips, you could contact them on this matter . I have heard that they sent free tailcaps for guys who needed those, a clip should be less significant .


----------



## Cockroach (May 22, 2011)

Want to ad some comparison beamshots:


----------



## gsr (Jun 15, 2011)

The only problem I have had with my E1B is bending the pocket clip. I somehow manage to keep tweaking it when I carry it in the left front pocket of my jeans. Surefire has been great about sending me replacements, even though the problem is me.

Although it has been a while since it was talked about in this thread, the E1B does make for a decent weaponlight with the VLTOR Scout mount. Take off the pocket clip, and it fits the mount fine.


----------



## Acid87 (Jun 22, 2011)

I love this light so much. Been using it recently with the diffuser and red filter just for fun. Could do with a few of these. Good review.


----------



## walternash (Sep 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience on how the silver finish holds up with use? Thanks.


----------



## ash211 (Sep 27, 2011)

SouthNarc said:


> I just got an E1B and am thinking about using it as a weaponlight. Is there any way to keep it at a max output? Is there another head I can get that will work? Basically I'm trying to put together a poor man's MiniScout light for a shorty M4.



This is probably what your looking for: http://www.vikingtactics.com/lightsmounts_surefirel4mini.html

A company called Viking Tactics got together with Surefire and made what is basically a single output only Backup with 110 lumens...I need to pick one up! It was designed to be a small, lightweight weaponlight.


----------



## fedekz (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice review! great pictures ... I'll have to add this on my list


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 3, 2012)

The E1B is one of my favorites. I just purchased the new higher output and put a Z68 tailcap on it and am really pleased with it. Small and light weight with awsome brightness in such a small frame. Money well spent:thumbsup:


----------



## curby (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got one of the earlier ones and have been contemplating an upgrade. Is the new output noticeably brighter? Thanks!


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 3, 2012)

My first E1B was the eariler one. I purchased it about three years ago. My opinion there is a brighter output on the upgraded one.


----------



## PelicanCaseNut (Jan 3, 2012)

very reliable light, the head on mine was detached and submerged in water, still works like new!


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's Awsome


PelicanCaseNut said:


> very reliable light, the head on mine was detached and submerged in water, still works like new!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 4, 2012)

The E1B is my most used light. I know theres tons of optons for edc carry out there, but this one suits my needs just fine. As far as what goes in my pocket everyday, I dont even think about another light. No regrets buying it. It's been dropped too many times to remember, even rolled down the highway. It has the usual dings and scuffs from 3 years of use, in other words, charactar marks. The only mod to it is a ti tailguard from Modoo which shows no scuffs or dings even being on the light for most of it's life. Mine was purchased several months before the 110 lumen version came out but has always seemed brighter than 80 lumens. It also draws over 900 milli-amps at the tail which leads to my suspicion of it being on the brighter side. If you want exotic machining, a zillion modes, or crazy lumens, the E1B is not your light. If you want a small pocket friendly utilitarian light you can always count on with a throwy beam, then it is definitely worth considering.


----------



## Quiksilver (Jan 4, 2012)

kyhunter1 said:


> The E1B is my most used light. I know theres tons of optons for edc carry out there, but this one suits my needs just fine. As far as what goes in my pocket everyday, I dont even think about another light. No regrets buying it. It's been dropped too many times to remember, even rolled down the highway. It has the usual dings and scuffs from 3 years of use, in other words, charactar marks. The only mod to it is a ti tailguard from Modoo which shows no scuffs or dings even being on the light for most of it's life. Mine was purchased several months before the 110 lumen version came out but has always seemed brighter than 80 lumens. It also draws over 900 milli-amps at the tail which leads to my suspicion of it being on the brighter side. If you want exotic machining, a zillion modes, or crazy lumens, the E1B is not your light. If you want a small pocket friendly utilitarian light you can always count on with a throwy beam, then it is definitely worth considering.



Agreed ...


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 4, 2012)

kyhunter1 said:


> The E1B is my most used light. I know theres tons of optons for edc carry out there, but this one suits my needs just fine. As far as what goes in my pocket everyday, I dont even think about another light. No regrets buying it. It's been dropped too many times to remember, even rolled down the highway. It has the usual dings and scuffs from 3 years of use, in other words, charactar marks. The only mod to it is a ti tailguard from Modoo which shows no scuffs or dings even being on the light for most of it's life. Mine was purchased several months before the 110 lumen version came out but has always seemed brighter than 80 lumens. It also draws over 900 milli-amps at the tail which leads to my suspicion of it being on the brighter side. If you want exotic machining, a zillion modes, or crazy lumens, the E1B is not your light. If you want a small pocket friendly utilitarian light you can always count on with a throwy beam, then it is definitely worth considering.


 I totally agree also! Well worth the money, mines not for sale at no price.:thumbsup:


----------

